# Key Largo Trip



## screename116 (Feb 19, 2013)

I will be going to Key Largo for 8 days in mid Feb. I will be staying on a saltwater canal. I plan to fish the dock and kayak out to the Tarpon Basin/Buttonwood Sound. I was wondering what bites there that time of year. Also does anyone know of any fishing piers or bridges that allow fishing on largo?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

screename116 said:


> I will be going to Key Largo for 8 days in mid Feb. I will be staying on a saltwater canal. I plan to fish the dock and kayak out to the Tarpon Basin/Buttonwood Sound. I was wondering what bites there that time of year. Also does anyone know of any fishing piers or bridges that allow fishing on largo?


I hope this article is helpful . . . http://www.floridasportsman.com/2011/05/16/regions_ke_060248/

I strongly suggest calling some of the tackle shops in the area and getting some local info and Tide Charts . . .

Tight Lines !


----------



## screename116 (Feb 19, 2013)

That article is very helpful. I want to make a couple trips to the bridges in the morning. But I will be doing some night fishing from the dock at the rental. And some afternoon trips in the kayak around little buttonwood sound/grouper creek.


----------

